# My 1985 Toyota Celica Supra P mark II



## Robin Usagani




----------



## Ernicus

When I saw your first pic the first thing that popped in my head was doc brown going "1.21 jiggawatts?"


----------



## mjhoward

Love me some Supra!  I miss my '88


----------

